# Bluetooth in Phaeton?



## W(12)asif (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok.
New day and new questions.

Somer of You have read my posts earlier and helped me. Thanks for that.

I really love this forum.
Here in Norway there are so few Phaetons, that no one can really work on them and just forget the mods.

I have allready mounted the F1 gear pads by the steering. Of course because of this forum. THANKS A LOT!! specially Michael. You must be some kind of Phaeton guro!

Now a new case.

I have read the forum in and out for several months without getting any clever on the bluetooth system.

I have a 03 Phaeton W12 4 seater.
It has the phone button on the steering and on the J523.

But my car has no phone cradle.
When i push the phone button on the J523 it says that there is no phone avaliable.

So for me its really important to have some kind on phone with handsfree in the car.

I have now been checking for any bluetooth optinon for some time now (both oem and aftermarcket). But with no success.

In all the threads in the forum regarding the mobile/bluetooth, a monster called onstar comes up.
Whats that?
I dont have any kind of onstar button in the roof either.

Please now can someone tell me what i can do.

I found a bluetooth system from Friscon, but its for the facelift Phaeton with the new navi screen.


----------



## vhs (Jun 20, 2006)

Parrot have a range of Bluetooth models and the appropriate cables to connect the Phaeton up. Ask your local car audio / telephone installer for more information. Maybe your main VW agent can recommend an installer who has actually seen a Phaeton since there is a need to get behind the fascia to run the wires.

Viv


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello Asif,

If you haven't already, you might want to take a look in the table of contents page for the 3 threads entitled:

_

Retrofitting rSAP Bluetooth Capability (ROW market Phaetons only - not NAR)
Retrofitting Bluetooth Handsfree Capability (NAR market Phaetons only)
Motorola Bluetooth IHF 1000 (VW approved cell phone interface kit)
_
Hopefully they will shed some light on the issue.

Best regards,
Ron M.


----------



## W(12)asif (Apr 3, 2010)

remrem said:


> Hello Asif,
> 
> If you haven't already, you might want to take a look in the table of contents page for the 3 threads entitled:
> 
> ...




Hello Ron.

I have read these threads.

But my main problem is to understand all the things here.

I would rather want an oem solution than the parrot based.

My first question is: What is on star? Does all Phaetons have this? Because my car came without the original phone and has no on star button/switch in the roof.


Wasif


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Wasif,
OnStar was only installed in North American cars. The analog version has been shut off so many NAR P owners have removed the button and installed the large overhead light panel like the ROW cars have.
Here is a little history if you are interested:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OnStar
Best!
JT


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Wasif,

On-Star is a General Motors product that came standard in NA Phaetons through a licensing deal GM made with VW (as well as several other manufacturers). On-Star provides a variety of services: hands-free phone service, emergency assistance, multi-system monitoring, "concierge" services with travel directions, remote door unlocking (which I thought was idiotic - who locks their keys in the car? - until I actually did just that). You can read details about what On-Star is and does here on the Wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OnStar or here on On-Star's site: http://www.onstar.com/web/portal/ho...r_Upfront_|_OnStar_Make_|_OnStar_HV_|_on_star

The problem for Phaeton owners is that the original On-Star system was analog. When the FCC in the US eliminated analog cell phone service, GM notified their customers that their service would be terminated 12/31/07. The new On-Star system is all digital. GM offers upgrades to the digital system for GM vehicles dating back to 2003 (at a not-insubstantial price), but not to older vehicles nor to any of the non-GM vehicles they licensed On-Star to.

Thus, we Phaeton owners are left out. People are looking to use the now obsolete On-Star system for something worthwhile - hence the posts you see. Probably the most elegant use of the system is to convert its wiring to a bluetooth system via the Touraeg bluetooth module, http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3584464 but that runs into not insignificant costs and gives you nothing but the bluetooth capability. Nevertheless, it does avoid ripping your car apart for an install of an aftermarket system as thus continues to have appeal...

On-Star was great when the system first came out (I have a 1998 GMC Suburban that was one of the earlier vehicles to offer it. Again, this system is now obsolete.) Nowadays, the cost for both the "basic" On-Star service and the additional cost of phone service through On-Star have many GM customers looking elsewhere. If you search the forum, there are posts on On-Star retrofit systems (such as the "BlueStar" system:http://forums.kilometermagazine.com...sing-OnStar-Hands-Free-mic&highlight=Bluestar. I have looked into all of these. It seems these are again (largely) GM-specific, as none of the companies to date has been able to adapt their system to the Phaeton.

I believe Viv's post offers you the best solution for bluetooth, especially since you don't even have an On-Star system.

Victor


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Aaargh! John beat me to this as I was proofreading and finding links...

Brevity has its virtues!

Victor


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Wasif,

Ditto what VIV said regarding ON STAR. As for your question regarding "the original phone":

For the North American (NAR) Phaetons, a very few were equipped with the OEM factory phone setup (I happen to own one of those rare birds ), but because many of the steering wheels have a phone button and/or there is a "phone" button under the main display screen and/or there is a wire in the center console, many owners are confused and think their Phaeton is wired for the OEM phone, when it simply is not. By the way, that wire in the center console was only a connector to the external "shark fin" phone antenna on the roof. As you probably have read, one or two members actually purchased the parts and installed the OEM kit, but it was expensive and difficult. Also, I can tell you from personal experience that the OEM phone setup is, by today's standards, antiquated technology and a bit quirky.

For the Rest of the World (ROW) Phaetons, and I assume that is what you have based on your location, there was a very different OEM phone setup, but it sounds like you have already read those relevant threads as well. I don't know if the ROW is easier to retrofit with an OEM phone, but I suspect you would also end up with outdated technology.

Therefore, my suggestion would be to opt for a newer aftermarket technology (perhaps the portable kind, rather than something that needs to be installed), as I suspect ultimately you will be happier and will have saved a bundle of time and money. :thumbup:

Good luck, and let us know what you end up doing.

Regards,
Ron M.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

I’m fairly certain there are no viable OEM options left, but I could be wrong. I'm pretty sure the phone technology installed in ROW vehicles in 2003 is now obsolete. It was designed to support a model of phone that utilized analog technology and now all cell phones are digital. A similar thing happened to North American models equipped with on star.


----------



## W(12)asif (Apr 3, 2010)

WOW!
Thanks guys for all the info.

Ok. Forget the OEM phonesystem.

Is it possible for me to install a bluetooth system in my Phaeton that works like OEM?
Is it possible to mount a Touareg bluetooth system in my car, so the caller id etc is displayed on the screen and the oem buttons for the phone (on the steering and under the screen) works?

As i have read on this forum people have changed the onstar modul with touareg bluetooth modul. Can it be donw in my car even if i sont have the onstar?

Will it require many parts?


Wasif


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

This may or may not work for ROW Phaetons but for the NAR Phaetons:
A fairly simple, although not perfect, Bluetooth/navi with traffic/satellite radio solution for my '04 Phaeton.
Needed:
-Jabra or similar portable Bluetooth device with FM Modulation (transmits on an FM frequency) that clips to the sunvisor
-iPhone or similar smart phone
-Tom Tom or similar app
-XM/Sirius mobil subscription and app.
I already had all of these items since I travel and use this set-up on the road.
So I simply hook the iPhone up to the Jabra via Bluetooth and tune the Phaeton to the FM station that the Jabra is transmitting on.
I then can use a music app. ( XM/Sirius app, Pandora, iPod etc.) along with the Tom Tom app (with traffic, road names and speed limits, the navi in the Phaeton works fine but not as good as the more modern Tom Tom app.)
The set-up works very "factory" like in that the music sound will soften with a navi announcement or mute completely on a phone call and automatically return after I hang-up.
The other nice thing is that the Phaeton has two "iPhone drawers" under the infotainment system, they work well for holding the iPhone vertically.
The set-up works fairly well and is relatively inexpensive particularly if you already have some of the equipment!


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

johnt26:

Your post infers that with the Jabra Bluetooth/FM transmitter one can see the Tom Tom maps and handle telephone calls through the infotainment. I have a telephone that has FM transmission, Nokia N8, and I can listen to music through the infotainment, but, I cannot listen or handle telephone calls.

I am getting the idea that my N8 only transmits music in FM mode and nothing else, whereas the Jabra transmits everything. Is this correct? Would the Jabra work if it is inside the glove compartment, or does it have to be in the sun visor?

Can you let me know what model Jabra you have? If it works for me, I could link the Ovi Map application, telephone, and music.

Thank you,

cai


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Cai,
Sorry if I miscommunicated.
Nothing can be "seen" on the infotainment screen except for the FM station that is picking up the FM transmission. Everything that normally would be heard in the iPhone is heard through the speakers in the car, the Tom Tom, Satellite radio, and phone calls. The microphone is on the Jabra and I hit that to answer and make calls, that's why I leave it on the sunvisor. It also announces the phone numbers of incoming calls.
The tomo tom maps are seen on the iPhone that sits in the iPhone drawer.
I do put the Jabra in the center console to charge it from the DC outlet, it still works fine for everything but I don't have the mic for phone calls.
Not a perfect set-up but easy, cheap and no cutting of wires!


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Johnt26:

Thank you for the information and clarification. It seems as if we are stuck, unless we want to spend a lot of money.

cai


----------



## Clearwater (Jan 12, 2014)

*Purchased a bluetooth from costco*

http://www.jabra.com/products/speakerphones/jabra_freeway/jabra_freeway
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5lGQGRb4Yc#t=56
It will transmit via FM using the phones Bluetooth, your phone calls or music through the stereo.
After one month, it works well.:heart:


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

I just installed an audiovox mediabrigde unit (VW/CDC)

It replaces the cd changer. - it connects phone via bluetooth, iPod for music. And an aux in too. 
Overall it works well, I am working on a few bugs, and making the installation more stealth. 
I am going to have the iPod and aux in located in the rear storage of 4 seater console. - It is pretty hands off system for the driver, but with passengers they can control all the music from the back. Maybe watch an iPad movie. 
Microphone has been located inside OEM SPACE, TOTALLY INVISIBLE. 

Will post some info and photos when everything is set up to my liking


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Congrats 

Will be waiting for your update

Regards,

Salah


----------



## jac1d (Oct 18, 2014)

Any photos to show this Mediabridge setup off? (And I still need to call you to discuss, perhaps this weekend if the offer still stands!)

-Jeff


----------



## West Country (Jan 4, 2012)

No one's mentioned FISCON.

Edmund


----------



## jac1d (Oct 18, 2014)

Any more info you can share about FISCON?

Google took me here: http://www.fiscon-mobile.eu/products/main_volkswagen.php

That looks very promising. Anyone have one of these installed in a NAR Phaeton?

-Jeff


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

You'd need to swap out the J523 for the RNS-810, which even if it's possible, is a pretty big job.


----------



## jac1d (Oct 18, 2014)

Ah still finding my way in the dark. So our stereo head unit is called the J523?

-Jeff


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes. The closest thing we have to fully integrated bluetooth is the Bluestar unit that replaces the OnStar controller. There are other options, but that's the one I use, the only drawback being that the audio is mono. For something that fully integrates to the car's systems, it's a relatively easy installation.


----------



## jac1d (Oct 18, 2014)

cbh123 said:


> I just installed an audiovox mediabrigde unit (VW/CDC)
> 
> It replaces the cd changer. - it connects phone via bluetooth, iPod for music. And an aux in too.
> Overall it works well, I am working on a few bugs, and making the installation more stealth.
> ...


I sitll need to call you to discuss, will likely be closer to the end of the month due to scheduling and family commitments.

Any chance you can post up some photos and notes about the install in the mean time? 

Does the MediaBridge work with the steering wheel controls and what do you see on the radio display? Can you see track info etc? Really hoping it is a "plug and play" wiring harness install. How did you handle the Mic?

-Jeff


----------

